# I need you guys



## Light in the dark (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi, Long story short...Did truffels in 2012 like 3 times. Second time got a anxiety attack but was okey. third time things went bad, i was feeling like i could die any minute,my hand en legs seemed verry small like i was a puppet or something,my teeth feelt like they where down in my throat chocking feeling,my head felt small like a orange...Then i smoked weed for the first time after this trauma end it was fun laughing good times no problems. The second en last time i smoke weed was white whidow verry strong dose. Then bam the bad truffel trip hits me en dont leave this time. I went to a dance festival and smelled the sense of weed from the guy after me. There came the bad trip agai n but i tried not to care en kept drinking. The next morning nothing felt real anymore i was stuck in the bad trip. the first thing i noticed was my hand seems smaller like in the mushroom trip my puppils are shrinking and growing 24/7 got headache,tingling,numb,insomnia,sleepless,muscle tension,neck pain,dubbel vision,snow,starbust,palinopsia,trails,foggy,The second thing i noticed was my libido was gone cant get a erection anymore or maintain it sometimes i got lik 20min sometimes 5 sometimes none...Taking citalopram no effect,taking lamotrigine no effect,taking cbd oil works with the anxiety! need youre help sorry for the bad english.. thanks may we all get beter. On a other note should it help if i take a trip again to face my demons? just some thoughts..


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I get the thought of trip again but no it's not like that from everything i've heard.

How long ago was this? have you gave medication some time?

Lamotrigine takes months again I dunno what dose, how long ago this was?

anyway, you do have all the signs of HPPD, from my understanding the medication in order is

1. Keppra

2. Lamotrigine

3. *short term relief* Clonazepam

I wrote a post on this might help you out

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/64290-keppra-findings-has-cured-hppd-and-dp/

good luck bud


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I tried a few times to "face my demons". Now I believe it was not a very intelligent thing to do. Sometimes, things are not as they appear. There are no demons. Psychoactive drugs disrupt the normal function of your brain. If your brain is not functioning normally , would it make sense to take psychoactive drugs? If Humpty Dumpty had a great fall, could he put himself back together by sitting on the wall and falling again?

The universe operates on entropy.


----------



## Light in the dark (Dec 16, 2016)

CK1 the trips where 3 years ago but the last one stayed for some reason then after the cannabis bad trip it became clear that when i smelled the sense the flashback was there too.Then came the dance festival where i cant remember anything from that night en the next day bam i was tripping like hell with panick attacks. @ forestx5 good point i am just so desperate to get this over with its now 14 months...


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Light in the dark said:


> [Redacted] the trips where 3 years ago but the last one stayed for some reason then after the cannabis bad trip it became clear that when i smelled the sense the flashback was there too.Then came the dance festival where i cant remember anything from that night en the next day bam i was tripping like hell with panick attacks. @ forestx5 good point i am just so desperate to get this over with its now 14 months...


Kinda need more to go on to help you. Honestly the 2 medications i've said for the vision stuff and DP (read my thread) are what i'd place my cards on, based on the fact they are the only drugs in HPPDonline that have really had success. The odd person responded to a simple anti depressant but most said it made them worse (just while they were on it)

Keppra is what i'd go for basically.

How long were you on Lamotrigine? as I am on it and honestly, i was told to not expect anything for 4 months


----------



## Light in the dark (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi CK1, For the background story.When i did the truffels i was in a total panic attack because of the effects. It seems the same lik shrooms you know that body shrinking effect well dat was my anxiety kick off.The lamotrigine was prescribed in april but only took it for 20 days because i got no effect and was scared for my libido witch is almost nothing now...it seems that i dont have this problem at night but i think this is the cause of bad bloodflow anyway tomorrow got a new appointement with the psych so will ask for keppra because i have heard many positive stories from that one . keep you updated


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Lamotrgine takes ages to work, so 20 days is nothing.

As for Libido anxiety, depression or both it's normal to have low libido or common.

Oh Keppra isn't always i've heard straight forward to ask for. You've probably already found out either way. Hope you got the Keppra, I explain in this post I did tonight for someone how to go about getting it if your doctor says No. Too tired to write it out again.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/68897-are-visual-symptoms-the-worse-for-anyone-else/

Ps, I don't seem to get notifications, i seen this by chance, so if you need something PM me if i don't respond in a week


----------



## Light in the dark (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi CK1, Thanks for the info. Going to the neuro next weak to check my nerves in the neck and back. Seems that there is a link between my dp en neck. Will ask for the Keppra trial too i will keep you updated. Btw cbd oil is a life saver in this one it seems to help the anxiety and focus. Sincerly


----------

